# Mojo Cycling, Bentonville Arkansas



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys!

I'm sure many of you have been, or have heard stories of Mojo Cycling in Bentonville. I'm here to let all of you know that we are under new ownership and the shop has completely changed direction from what it was before, and I highly encourage coming in and letting us change your opinions of what you used to have! The shop is now owned by Dave, who has been in and around the cycling industry for over 20 years including ownership of his own cycle company, Core Performance Cycles. He bought the shop about two months ago and we have been building up the shop look and inventory ever since. Jimmy is the manager and head mechanic who has been working in bike shops for over 6 years. He is a sponsored BMX rider and now rides all mountain/free ride mountain bikes and road bikes as well. Jon is a mechanic/salesman who rides and races XC/all mountain bikes and road cycles as well. My name is Cole, and I'm a mechanic/salesman and races XC mountain bikes and road and offroad triathlons. Our focus line of bikes is Scott and Felt, but we also carry Jamis, Niner, Marin, Salsa and others. We also sell Lazer helmets, POC protection, Pearl Izumi apparel, and a full line of our favorite Loaded Precision bike components. We love to build custom, so if you have a frame in mind we would love to sit down and build up a custom bike with you for the most affordable prices in the area.

I really hope you can come check us out soon and "like" us on facebook at Mojo Cycling to see pictures and updates!

Thanks for reading!

Cole


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

Oh! And the address is 2212 S. Walton, Bentonville in the strip. Across from Dollar General.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

is that near the Waffle House? I've always thought it'd be cool if they sponsored a racing team.


----------



## NP101 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if there has been another owner since this was posted, but I've had two BAD experiences here recently. One with the sales person (unsure if he was the owner) talking bad about the local track and its parents and another with a bike order... It looks like they still need a lot of work on professionalism. This is not the type of business I want to associate with.


----------

